

Patent prima donna Florian Müller signs on with Oracle - marathe
http://webdev360.com/patent-prima-donna-florian-mueller-signs-on-with-oracle-42071.html

======
nextparadigms
That's funny. So he's getting funding from both Microsoft and Oracle now, and
he says he will remain independent? Nice try, Florian.

